# Another stone kill for the chain gang! Beware! graphic pics!



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Job!!!! Way to go Nico!!!!! That is one for the "Chain Gang" and another proving the history and ability of the simple slingshot for easily and quickly harvesting table-fair!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks Perry,

The wife is going to make me the rabbit in dumplings she says









Never had rabbit that way, should be good I hope to get some more or some doves, just havent had the time hunt as much as I used to.

Your right in that it is a historical use of the slingshot as it was used in a time gone by that reminds me of grandpas stories of his childhood. He use to hunt with a slingshot made of natural fork from Mesquite and red innertube bands and stones for ammo, he used to do this to bring home meat for the large family of brothers and sisters.

Different times, better times I'd say..


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nico said:


> Thanks Perry,
> 
> The wife is going to make me the rabbit in dumplings she says
> 
> ...


Wonderful!!! That's one of my favorite meals made with almost any small game..... it should taste great!!
Same here except the stories of your grandpa, were my Dad's stories. My Dad is now in his 80's. He and his brothers supplied their large sharecropping Texas family with small game meat from slingshots. They made them from Mesquite tree forks, red inner tube rubber bands, old shoe tongue pouches, and ONLY ever had rocks to use for ammo. 
Without them they often would have gone hungry!!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico, great shot, still working on the finish of my first natural and waiting on bands from Jamie 555 in red rubber. The squirells are getting wise to me now, I have thinned thier ranks by six in the last month. I get one shot and they hear the band noise and are gone. I have read the chains are quiet. My Tio Angel would be proud.
Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Good shooting and it go,s to show you dont need these power bands and 44cal lead shot, cant beat a rabbit pie heres one of mine ha ha, jeff


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahhhh.....where to start?

As I've already told him, great work with the chains, stones, and ultimate natural fork made of antler. Extra points for bagging one at work and planting a seed in the mind of your jefe regarding the resortera. I hope your dumplings work out good for you. That's the perfect-size rabbit for eating.

Perry I love it when you talk of your dad back in the Depression. I wish I could sit down and listen to his stories; it would probably be like getting to go back in time and talk with Rufus Hussey. In fact, I had the pleasure of sharing lunch with a Depression-era WWII veteran for my free Veteran's Day lunch at Applebee's. He had some good stories of his own.

Shotinthe foot, awesome rabbit pie picture; I bet it was a fine one.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

NICE SHOOTING! I like your setup a LOT!!

Tom


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Clean shot, great skill and no suffering for the animal!
Good job!


----------



## cvarcher (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shot!! Rabbit meat is very delicate so make sure you field dress him cleanly.If its a young one you can fry them easy enough. Otherwise I usually bake mine in the oven for an hour.Mmmmm!!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen,

@Philly thank you and yes the chains are very quiet and stealth is very important to hunting, I hope you like the 555 chain they are a little heavier to pull though but great power. I'm honored your tio Angel would be proud.

@ Jeff, that rabbit pie looks just delicious its something I will have to try in the near future, and yes I agree you dont need "high tech" or the fastest bands and lead shot to make kills with a catapult. Its nice if you can but I didnt have those things as a kid and I use what comes natural to me.

@ Jump I will be getting the ingredients together this weekend to prepare the rabbit in dumblings, he was surprisingly meaty a good sized conejo.

@ Tom, Thank you and your antler forks are kick @ss too, for some reason this particular antler fork fits well in my hand. Although I'm right handed I hold the fork in my right hand and this fork's curves hold so perfectly. This is the second kill on this fork as before I had cheaper #64 chains on this and killed a crow with a head shot.

@ Torsten, Thank you. Coming from a slingshot sniper like you, your compliment is an honor to me.

@ cvarcher, Thanks and never tried rabbit baked it sounds very delicious, all the rabbits I ate as a kid were either fried or made in a large salsa pot by my grandma in Mexico. For now this rabbit will be made in dumplings.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

right on.. nice shot Nico...







Rabbit is good stuff...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Me gusta pa una barbacoa mi Nico jeje!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Well now,
Nice looking rabbit, and good shooting.
Rabbits are excellent table fare no matter how you cook them.
I think they somehow taste the best when taken with a primitive slingshot weapon.
Great job!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

head shot with a catty is good marksmanship. nice shot.


----------



## YFIR (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice, got to love those chains..


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Well now,
> Nice looking rabbit, and good shooting.
> Rabbits are excellent table fare no matter how you cook them.
> I think they somehow taste the best when taken with a primitive slingshot weapon.
> Great job!


Thank you Tom!

Yes I agree rabbit is good anyway you cook it, and for certain their flavor is enhanced when taken with a primitive weapon like the slingshot.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Chepo69 said:


> Me gusta pa una barbacoa mi Nico jeje!


O en salsa con nopales mi Chepo


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks NosugarRob and YFIR yes I love those chains, they have served me well for about 25 years.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

way to go nico!


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice kill Nico, it's good to see you on here as well, spreading the word of the chains.

Let's hope the future yields more prey at the hands of your stones.... I wish you luck.

Also, what animal did that antler come from? Judging by your location and description of the land in the past...I would have to guess a mule deer. I'm just wondering because it's difficult to find a good fork like that off the whitetail's around here.









- John


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Is anyone else suddenly hungry for pie ?

Nice Job Nico!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great shooting, That is always a tough shot. The one from ground to ground. We have not been seeing as many rabbits in the rescent years as in the past. I do always injoy getting the shot at rabbits. I think the coyotes have pushed them out of their habitat. Good shooting my friend......Frogman


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice, I dont plan to ever hunt just because I dont have what it takes to clean the poor buggers and I might be a bit soft..

Regardless great job and with stones, Hope its made into something tastey!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

frogman said:


> Great shooting, That is always a tough shot. The one from ground to ground. We have not been seeing as many rabbits in the rescent years as in the past. I do always injoy getting the shot at rabbits. I think the coyotes have pushed them out of their habitat. Good shooting my friend......Frogman


Thank you Frogman,

Yes the rabbits seem hidden even in this area, they are still around but seem driven into specific areas either from overpopulation/Housing etc and then the gun nuts shoot too many rabbits and leave them lay. Something I dont like is wasted game.

Who knows maybe I will get some more soon


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Gib said:


> Very nice, I dont plan to ever hunt just because I dont have what it takes to clean the poor buggers and I might be a bit soft..
> 
> Regardless great job and with stones, Hope its made into something tastey!


Thank you Gib,

I often use stones for hunting as they are truly devastating slingshot hunting ammo.

The best part of hunting is opening the prey as it is in that moment that get to learn the prey's health and what it has sustained itself and thereby know the quality of the meat. Been doing this since I was a kid so I guess I'm used to blood and guts.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Buen tiro mi Nico, Oye y como te lo lonchaste ese?? Chale, quien pudiera ir de cazeria contigo bato. Lastima que no haya de ese tipo de piedras por aqui, deveras que hacen su trabajo las canijas. Echale a los orejones y la huilotas...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Buen tiro mi Nico, Oye y como te lo lonchaste ese?? Chale, quien pudiera ir de cazeria contigo bato. Lastima que no haya de ese tipo de piedras por aqui, deveras que hacen su trabajo las canijas. Echale a los orejones y la huilotas...


Ese Xidoo,
Lo guarde para compartir con mis compañeros en la chamba este Lunes no lo papiamos un estilo Americano con dumplings.
Hoye en que parte del terre estas que no encuentras piedras como las que yo uso para mis recuas? 
En El LLano en Zacatecas siempre encrotraba estas piedras en los arroyos y canales.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Nice kill Nico, it's good to see you on here as well, spreading the word of the chains.
> 
> Let's hope the future yields more prey at the hands of your stones.... I wish you luck.
> 
> ...


Sorry I never answered this question John the antler for this slingshot is from a Native California Deer species some great forks come out of these.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico said:


> Buen tiro mi Nico, Oye y como te lo lonchaste ese?? Chale, quien pudiera ir de cazeria contigo bato. Lastima que no haya de ese tipo de piedras por aqui, deveras que hacen su trabajo las canijas. Echale a los orejones y la huilotas...


Ese Xidoo,
Lo guarde para compartir con mis compañeros en la chamba este Lunes no lo papiamos un estilo Americano con dumplings.
Hoye en que parte del terre estas que no encuentras piedras como las que yo uso para mis recuas? 
En El LLano en Zacatecas siempre encrotraba estas piedras en los arroyos y canales.
[/quote]

No, pues vivo en Guanajuato, a unas cuantas cuadras de donde pasa el rio Lerma. La verdad que las piedras que encuentras ahi no sirven para mas que dos cosas. En otros arroyos y rios, si encuentras buenas piedras como describes. Lo malo es que esos arroyos estan lejos en las rancherias y pues no es tan seguro ir por alla. Saludos. 
Xidoo,


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice one


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

bump.. its all about the stones and chains baby!


----------

